# My tangential toolholder



## Holt

After reading so much good about the tangential toolholder i decided that should be the first "real" tool for my Colchester.
I started with a piece of unknown tool steel 25 X 43 X 140 mm







I couldn't find the angle base, so i decided to try the magnetic sinus plane, a bit scary, but with light cuts it went well.














































Suddenly time ran out (typical when you are having a good time ) I had to collect my son from sax practice.
I didn't have time for the last finishing touch, not even for deburring, but at home i made a trial fit in the lathe.











Well, next Wednesday there is 3 hours to kill again, i would think that should be more than enough to finish it ;D

Holt


----------



## b.lindsey

Looks great Holt!!! I think you will like that a lot.

Bill


----------



## lazylathe

Wow that Deckel mill can hog some serious amounts of metal in a pass!!!
Must be nice....

Tool holder looks great!!
Will be interesting to see how it works for you!

Andrew


----------



## Holt

I am removing 3mm at each pass, the Deckel will remove 5 - 6 mm with no problems, but with these interrupted cuts, it makes a lot of noise






Holt


----------



## Holt

Well... i couldn't wait until next Wednesday to finish it, and since i don't have a mill at home, i just had to use the lathe.
I cut most of that ugly edge with a angle grinder, the rest with the lathe






I turned drilled and treated the two holding clamps






Then i milled the recess
















Perfect fit











The upper clamp was outside the tip of the tool, and had to be milled a bit






I am quite impressed with the first cut, this is a piece of stainless






Now i have to build a tool grinder, and a grinding fixture ;D I am really looking forward to use this tool

Holt


----------



## Omnimill

Here's my grinding jig, based on Chucks:


----------



## Holt

I just wanted to add some basic dimentions to the tool in case someone want to copy 






I am sure that the most here are capable of filling in the blanks ;D otherwise feel free to ask

Holt


----------



## Swede

Nice! VERY nice! No problems with the level of clamping in your system? Tool bit secured well?

I've wanted to make one of these in miniature for a while, one that would take a 1/8" or maybe 3/16" square HSS bit. I like the notion of resharpening such a small face, and so much of our work is on a small scale to begin with...


----------



## Holt

Swede  said:
			
		

> Nice! VERY nice! No problems with the level of clamping in your system? Tool bit secured well?



To be honest, i haven't used it much yet, it's only two days since i finished it, but those two clamps can take a fair bit of load. I haven't got the skills to calculate the clamping force, but i am confident it is enough.

Holt


----------



## Omnimill

I was concerned about whether the clamp would be strong enough on my home made Tangential cutter but it works fine (top one in the picture above). The larger commercial one in the picture has very secure clamping but is a more complicated setup. The larger one takes 1/4" bits and the smaller home made one takes 3/16" bits.

Vic.


----------



## AussieJimG

I like your clamping system, it is more secure than the single screw I used.

One thing I did with mine was to make the top of the tool holder right on the centre line of the lathe. Then to set the tool height, I just turn it upside down and tap it on a soft surface so the tool bit is level with the top of the holder. Then the bit is on centre.

Jim


----------



## Omnimill

Although the clamp on my first one worked ok I decided to make it bigger on subsequent versions just in case. It covers over 3/4 of the bit on this one.

Good idea on the tool height Jim, I may well use that idea if I make another!


----------



## scrdmgl

Hi Holt:

I'm planning to follow and build, your version of the Tangential Tool Holder.
Your pictures and text are clear but I didn't see the top angle of the Grinding Fixture. Can you send it to me?

Thanks

Jorge


----------

